# Ebay Coil Over Problems



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok to start off ya i know i shouldnt have baught them in the first place and that they prob suck. but i baught them way b4 i joined the forum so i had no idea. well neway has anybody had anytrouble putting them on it seems inpossible to fit the front struts into the front set of coilovers any suggestions??? plz b serious thanks. by the way if your wondering which set they are there the blue and chrome ones floating around on ebay. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

was there ANY instructions?.... if you notice, read NPM's article on the install of ground controll coil overs.. it may help you a tad... 

I wont flame you on ebay coil overs.. cause.. everyone takes risks.. with unknown springs rates, and other misc stats..you take the risk, and you may injure yourself of your car..

i remember there was a part where something had to be ground down for the sleve to fit on the strut body.. if you can get pictures, it would realy help us help you


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

I bought some off ebay- dropzone- they were pieces of shit- save time, money, and problems and get some ground control with kyb-agx, or go eibach pro-kit or sportline. Learn from my mistake dude, spend the cheese and hook it up right.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I cannot emphasize it more to people not to buy that crap. Sell them and go back to stock...trust me.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

zeno said:


> I cannot emphasize it more to people not to buy that crap. Sell them and go back to stock...trust me.


Yup, I'm with zeno. I made that mistake and I regret wasting my money.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

well with any spring/threaded collar sets would'nt you have to grind down the top lip of the strut housing a bit? Well i think if you are intending on usin the stock struts that is...or sumtin like that. Ebay Sucks IMO anyways. like everyone else says save money.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

if you're also askin how to put em on, i will not tell u...i will not allow u put em on and blow ur shocks by the end of the week...you'll disgrace the nissan community...lol im kidding....but seriously ur better off using them on a pogo stick than using it on ur car...if theres any way of u getting back ur money then do it...but if u cant then dont put em on anyway....not only have u wasted ur money on cheap coilovers but you'll be wasting more money on new shocks/struts if u do put em on...


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

oh yeah btw...im also one of the ebay coilover kit victims...i had dropzone YUKKK!!!


----------



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

I have the same coilovers you are describing in you first thread. Just to let you know my stock struts are now blown. Im riding around hitting the bumpstops on every bump in the road. I am switching my suspension out to H&R's and AGX's as soon as my AGX's get here.


----------

